# Tunes From The Mid-60's...



## bayoubill (Jan 12, 2013)

just now had this tune pop up in my head...

gotta'n an older thread for mid-60's tunes somewhere in here... but I'm too lazy at the moment to find it... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5c0K458t7U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5c0K458t7U[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 12, 2013)

'nother great tune from back then...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9mp3s2gpy8]Fontella Bass - Rescue Me ( 1965 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 14, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> 'nother great tune from back then...
> 
> Fontella Bass - Rescue Me ( 1965 ) - YouTube



she just recently died.....


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Time Won't Let Me - The Outsiders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Get Ready - The Temptations*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Bang Bang - Nancy Sinatra*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 1, 2016)

1965 is when this top ten song first went to radio.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Its also the song that started it all for the late beautiful precious, I love him so much!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2016)

What happened to BayouBill??

Watched the Rock & Roll Inductions last night on tv. Deep Purple, Chicago, Cheap Trick...couple of others. Talk about memories. I thought of Bill last night watching that.


----------



## Bonzi (May 2, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 4, 2016)

I know of at least one act that went on to sing this song sometime later on, but to me, no one can do it like this late beautiful precious did it in 1965.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2016)

I would borrow my brother's records and listen to "hang on sloopy" when I was a little boy back then.


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 17, 2016)

*Spanish Flea - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 17, 2016)

*What Now My Love - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 17, 2016)

*When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 17, 2016)

*Double Shot Of My Baby's Love - Swingin' Medallions*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 20, 2016)

*Somewhere, My Love (Lara's Theme from Doctor Zhivago) - Ray Conniff & The Singers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 20, 2016)

*The Impossible Dream (The Quest) - Jack Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 20, 2016)

*I'm A Nut - Leroy Pullins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 20, 2016)

*Sunny - Bobby Hebb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 20, 2016)

*Summer In The City - Lovin' Spoonful*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*Mother's Little Helper - The Rolling Stones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*A Sign Of The Times - Petula Clark*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*Oh Yeah - The Shadows Of Knight*

Riff very familiar to songs such as Thorogood's *"Bad To The Bone"* or Bowie's *"The Jean Genie" *or The Yardbirds (via Bo Diddley) *"I Am A Man"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*Hey Little Girl - Syndicate Of Sound*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*Paperback Writer - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*I Want You - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2016)

*Misty - Richard "Groove" Holmes*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2016)

The Strangeloves- I Want Candy


----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2016)

The Ad Libs- The Boy From New York City


----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2016)

Five O'Clock World- The Vogues


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2016)

Try to find THIS on Youtube.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2016)

konradv said:


> The Strangeloves- I Want Candy



I like this version better (not from the 60s obviously )


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*I'm Coming Home, Cindy - Trini Lopez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Solitary Man - Neil Diamond*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Ain't Too Proud To Beg - The Temptations*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

*Working In The Coal Mine - Lee Dorsey*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

*How Does That Grab You, Darlin'? - Nancy Sinatra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

Before Hendrix, this version...

*Hey Joe - The Leaves*

I'm also working on the theory Jack White (The White Stripes, The Raconteurs) went back in time 50 years to produce this.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

*The Work Song - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

*Summertime - Billy Stewart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

*River Deep Mountain High - Tina Turner*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2016)

*A Day In The Life - The Beatles*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*Guantanamera - The Sandpipers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*See You In September - The Happenings*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*Wouldn't It Be Nice - The Beach Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*Wipe Out - The Surfaris*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha-Haaa! - Napoleon XIV*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*Wild Thing - The Troggs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*Sitting In The Park - Billy Stewart*


----------



## Cross (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*Laugh Laugh - The Beau Brummels*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithful*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2016)

*I Know A Place - Petula Clark*


----------



## Cross (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Boil That Cabbage Down - The Smothers Brothers
{from "The Jack Benny Show", 1965}*

Watch out for pumas...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Psychotic Reaction - Count Five*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Last Train To Clarksville - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Cherish - The Association*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted - Jimmy Ruffin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks*


----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2016)

This song went to #38 for my late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal in 1966.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, it should've at least made the top ten if it couldn't have gone all the way.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Mas Que Nada - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

Etta James did this song sometime later, but I love to hear my late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal sing it! The only downside to it in my opinion is the way that it ends because of how fast it fades. Lyrics are still being put out there and because of how fast the song fades, we don't get to hear the rest of what is being put out there.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. 1965 is when his rendition was released.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 4, 2016)

The version of this one that I remember from my childhood: The Searchers with Love Potion #9:


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 4, 2016)

This rendition of the song was released in 1965.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. The late beautiful precious actually did this song again in 1992.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*Take A Giant Step - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 7, 2016)

*But It's Alright - J.J. Jackson*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 27, 2016)

I love to watch my late beautiful precious sing "Hush" during this clip at the 3:18 mark! His smile couldn't have been anymore awesome at the beginning when spinning around.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 9, 2016)

*Meditation (Meditação) - Claudine Longet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 9, 2016)

*Money (That's What I Want) - Jr. Walker & The All Stars*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 9, 2016)

*I Wanna Be Free - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 9, 2016)

*Who Am I - Petula Clark*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2016)

*This Just Doesn't Seem To Be My Day - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2016)

*Talk Talk - The Music Machine*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2016)

*A Man And A Woman - Herbie Mann & Tamiko Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2016)

*Hazy Shade Of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel*


----------



## OZman (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## OZman (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2016)

*Standing In The Shadows Of Love - The Four Tops*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2016)

*Tell It Like It Is - Aaron Neville*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2016)

*Try A Little Tenderness - Otis Redding*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye & Kim Weston*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 3, 2017)

*Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 3, 2017)

*Colour My World - Petula Clark*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 3, 2017)

*Sugar Town - Nancy Sinatra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 3, 2017)

*That's Life - Frank Sinatra*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2017)

Times seemed so innocent then...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 8, 2017)

Happy 80th birthday today to Miss Shirley Bassey

*Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey*


----------



## Dalia (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2017)

The Rip Chords- Hey Little Cobra


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2017)

Chain of fools. Love that song.


----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2017)

Betty Everett- The Shoop Shoop Song(It's in His Kiss)


----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2017)

Ronnie- The Four Seasons


----------



## konradv (Feb 8, 2017)

The Shangri-Las- Remember(Walking in the Sand)


----------



## namvet (Feb 8, 2017)

Vietnam war music 66-71 link


----------



## Dalia (Feb 9, 2017)

*Crispian St Peters - The Pied Piper*


----------



## Dalia (Feb 9, 2017)

*Count Me In - Gary Lewis and the Playboys*


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Feb 9, 2017)

Appearing on an 1965 episode of Hullabaloo, Marianne Faithfull performs her Mick Jagger/Keith Richards penned hit, As Tears Go By:


----------



## westwall (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*She - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*We Ain't Got Nothin' Yet - Blues Magoos*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*Help Me (Get Myself Back Together Again) - The Spellbinders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*A Place In The Sun - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*Ride, Ride, Ride - Brenda Lee*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*So You Want To Be A Rock 'N' Roll Star - The Byrds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*I Think We're Alone Now - Tommy James & The Shondells*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*There's A Kind Of Hush - Herman's Hermits*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2017)

*Happy Together - The Turtles*


----------



## peabody (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


Well, if you're going to do that, then I guess I'll do this....


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2017)

One of the all-time classics...


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Shelly T (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shelly T (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shelly T (Feb 16, 2017)

Here's one from the 70's:


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 19, 2017)

Shelly T said:


> Here's one from the 70's:


What's a young girl like you, listening to an old band like GFR?


----------



## Shelly T (Feb 20, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from the 70's:
> ...


I like alot of the old music, it's better than most of today's stuff


----------



## Shelly T (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 20, 2017)

Shelly T said:


>



I saw half an Alvin Lee concert at the Long Beach Auditorium.


----------



## Shelly T (Feb 20, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



HALF? Did you pass out or something?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 20, 2017)

Shelly T said:


> HALF? Did you pass out or something?


I got busted for coke in the mens bathroom during intermission.  I didn't think cops would hang out in the bathroom in Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Shelly T (Feb 20, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> > HALF? Did you pass out or something?
> ...



Oh My God, that sucks!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 20, 2017)

Shelly T said:


> Oh My God, that sucks!


Yeah, it cost me 6 hours in the Long Beach jail.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 20, 2017)

We were definately spoiled in the 60's.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 1, 2017)

*Show Me - Joe Tex*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 1, 2017)

Before Madcon's version, there was this...

*Beggin' - 4 Seasons featuring Frankie Valli*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 1, 2017)

*Jimmy Mack - Martha & the Vandellas*


----------



## OZman (Mar 20, 2017)

Bombora 1963


----------



## Dalia (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2017)

*A Little Bit Of Little Bit Of You - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2017)

*Summer Wine - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazelwood*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2017)

*Bernadette - Four Tops*


----------

